# Bent front legs on newborn



## FeyHillFarm (Mar 29, 2013)

One of my Nubians delivered an otherwise strong and healthy kid this morning, but its front legs are bent and she can't walk except on her knees. I had this last year but only one leg that was not too badly bent. We splinted that one and she matured into a healthy doe. Has anyone had this happen before and what treatment was used? Prognosis?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

...we had one born last season with bad back legs..we messaged them and made sure he could eat..with in a week or so he was fine..you could splint them to help her stand..and check them often ...I understand selenium Deficiency can cause this . We now use Selenium Vit E gel monthly....a bose shot could help her mend faster


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Some physical therapy and a BoSe shot will hopefully help her.


----------



## BubbaGoatMan (Mar 31, 2013)

We had a boer a couple of months ago that did that. We left him alone and let him walk on his own. He just needed a chance to build up his muscles.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I agree. Some physical therapy and a BoSe shot will hopefully help her.


We ha this happen with a set of quads, the second one couldn't really walk, but we gave him a shot of BoSe and he was up on his feet within a day and a half


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good advise given. Be sure the kid is getting to eat. Colostrum is the best medicine. I've never splinted a kid's leg for this sort of thing and always had them get over it anyway. My experience has been it's sort inspiring watching your little disabled kid overcome their birth defect. Hope that wasn't too weird sounding.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont split either, they've been crammed in the uterus for several months & you're bound to get weak legged ones.
My does get BoSe 10 days to a few weeks before kidding.
I find that kids dont generally need BoSe when done this way.
But this time we had a trip with extremely long legs, he was knuckled under on all fours. He got BoSe & got around just fine but it did take him a little longer than usual, maybe a week or so before he walked right.


----------

